# Undertaker returns to action at Smackdown Houseshow



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

> - The Undertaker returned to the ring at tonight's WWE live event in Waco, Texas. The following photos come from #WWEWaco on Twitter. It looks like Taker teamed with Sheamus to defeat Damien Sandow and Wade Barrett.



http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/268521-wwe-live-event-results-223-waco-texas



> Match 6: Sheamus & The Undertaker defeated Wade Barrett and Damien Sandow
> 
> (It was announced as a handicap match featuring Wade Barrett and Damien Sandow versus Sheamus. Sheamus got on the mic and said he had a surprise for the fans. Then the lights went out, and a few seconds later Undertaker's theme hit. The place absolutely erupted. Undertaker came down in just his wrestling gear with no coat or hat or anything; he got to the ring and did his usual raise the lights thing. Sheamus worked about 90% of the match, but Undertaker did hit most of his usual moves (Old School, Snake Eyes, big boot.) He finished the match with a Choke Slam and Tombstone to Sandow. He looked okay, but clearly out of shape. And I don't remember him really taking any real bumps either. Plus he did seem to be favoring his knees just a bit on the apron before the match.


http://www.lordsofpain.net/reports/...use_Show_Results_from_Waco_Texas_2_23_13.html



> -Divas Tag Team Match: WWE Divas Champion Kaitlyn & Layla def. Tamina Snuka & Aksana
> 
> -Jack Swagger with Zeb Colter def. Sin Cara with the Patriot Act Submission
> 
> ...


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Taker been eating a lot of chicken mcnuggets I see.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Fantastic news, Bit out of shape but, RAW on Monday should be the best for the build up with possibly HHH vs Brock Angle and CM Punk vs Taker.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Fake


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

People's pipe-dream of a triple threat can finally be put to rest.

CM Punk has officially become a jobber to the stars.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



PlayaTaylor said:


> Fantastic news, Bit out of shape but, RAW on Monday should be the best for the build up with possibly HHH vs Brock Angle and CM Punk vs Taker.


meh..


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



checkcola said:


> People's pipe-dream of a triple threat can finally be put to rest.
> 
> CM Punk has officially become a jobber to the stars.


Match With Taker at Mania is apparently Jobber to The Stars.

He's winning the title back later this year, chill your nuts.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Meh? It makes no sense!


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

This sucks. This means Cena/Rock 2. Taker looks super out of shape, wanted him to skip a year and come back at 30 to have this retirement match. Damn.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*










gif is irrelevant.

BUT YEAHHHH


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

What a treat to the fans in the house show! Fantastic for guys like Sandow and Barrett to work with Taker.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



PlayaTaylor said:


> Fantastic news, Bit out of shape but, RAW on Monday should be the best for the build up with possibly HHH vs Brock Angle and CM Punk vs Taker.







Had to be done


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

This has to be the most random return ever for a big name superstar in WWE history.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



PlayaTaylor said:


> Meh? It makes no sense!


well i'm really not interested in seeing three rematches as the headlining matches at WM, especially since we saw 2 of them last year, AND that the three matches have the most obvious outcomes (no way in hell is rock going over cena twice, no way in hell is brock going over trips twice, and no way in hell is punk ending the streak)

Punk/Taker would be a good feud, but a mania match ? nah 

WM is not interesting this year with a spoiled card like that


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

:lmao

People actually believed he'd be missing this year's Wrestlemania.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



DesolationRow said:


> :lmao
> 
> People actually believed he'd be missing this year's Wrestlemania.


They were hoping. 

Why would Taker miss an easy payday?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Must of been practice/warm up for Mania. He does look like he's did nothing but sit on the coach for a year.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Undertaker wrestling at a house show woooo this seals the deal hes competing at WM 29 and to all the doubters who said he was missing WM 29 hahahahahahaha


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Yes, Cena heel turn can still happen. :cena3


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Undertaker looks out of shape.

He'll wrestle at Wrestlemania 29, and have match of the year.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Undertaker's face when he appeared at the live event. Anyway, a bit out of shape. Nevertheless, it's great to see him.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Headliner said:


> Must of been practice/warm up for Mania. He does look like he's did nothing but sit on the coach for a year.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Bad news. Taker is still recouping from surgery. When this year doesn't live up to HBK/Taker and HHH/Taker, you know Punk will get the blame. Good job CM Marks. You've wished your guy into a no win situation.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Taker/Brock please :mark:


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

:lol

Imagine going to this House Show and all of a sudden the gong hits.

By the way I look at this a different way. 

Was this really a tune up match which confirms he will be wrestling at Wrestlemania? 

OR, is it actually a test match that he asked for to see IF he could compete at a high enough level to have a match at Wrestlemania?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Happenstan said:


> Bad news. Taker is still recouping from surgery. When this year doesn't live up to HBK/Taker and HHH/Taker, you know Punk will get the blame. Good job CM Marks. You've wished your guy into a no win situation.


No one blames CM Punk for those bad Roid matches he had.

If Taker's washed up, we'll see soon enough.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Man, lucky fuckers that went to the house show got THAT unexpected surprise. Huge!

Cena-Rock and Taker-Punk it seems.


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Omg Taker grow your damn hair back, Old man!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Holy sheet! Taker returns to a fucking house show!? My gawd, incredible. Can we get a video? 

Also, Taker/Sandow/Barrett in the same match... *drool*

He is looking a pretty chubby, but if he can still go at Mania, that's good enough for me. The pics also aren't the greatest, and although I wouldn't expect a great quality video, a video would be very nice to hear how the crowd reacted. I expect they went crazy, but it'd still be nice.

Also this confirms Taker for Mania, which is awesome. Whether he's facing Brock or Punk, I look forward to Raw.

This is probably the best surprise anyone would ever get from a house show.


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

beat to it


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Wow, what a fucking reaction! Can't wait to see what he gets on Raw.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



nemesisdivina said:


>


for some reason, that reminded me of that scene from Signs


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Perfect! I would like to see Taker vs Brock, but that probably won't happen until next year's WM.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Hrm, I don't like how they ruined the surprise of Taker coming back..


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

wwe just posted his return on their facebook..... Interesting


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Yeah the fact WWE is promoting this on their social media outlets and eventually I'm assuming their website is a tad odd.

Wouldn't they want the surprise for their TV?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



nemesisdivina said:


>


Biggest pop in the history of ever.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Wow, I'm shocked that he returned at a Smackdown live event of all places. Is it possible that they had him appear there because this is his last chance to appear in Texas?


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

My god what a reaction.

Probably putting it on social media to garner more interest in the show. Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

So Undertaker vs Sandow or Taker vs Barret this year???


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Wow, those house show fans got a nice surprise! 

So yeah, on Raw, Cena beats Punk, Punk complains, then GONG!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

While I'm glad Taker is back I really hope this doesn't mean WWE won't go with the Triple Threat. I'd rather watch my cat throw up than another Cena/Rock feud (and I'm afraid we may get Part 3 next year).

He does look a bit out of shape though huh. Still it's good to see the GOAT back.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Thats cool. Very nice surprise to Smackdown live event.


----------



## HBK25 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



TripleG said:


> Wow, those house show fans got a nice surprise!
> 
> So yeah, on Raw, Cena beats Punk, Punk complains, then GONG!


Or in the middle of the match he appears


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

I'm glad I'll be seeing him live at Mania but a little disappointed since they're having him face Punk.


----------



## CNB (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Taker been eating a lot of chicken mcnuggets I see.



Who would have thought fucking with DDP would come back to bite him on his McChicken Nugget belly.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

inb4 Shield attacks him for injustice.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*





Here is the only footage I could find. Not great quality, but you seem him for a few seconds.

EDIT: Dammit, already posted. Oh well.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

WWE will swerve us all and Taker will interfere with Vince Mcmahon -Paul Heyman - Lesnar


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

WWE removed the video.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

He returns at a random ass house show? Dafuq?
Oh well. As long as we get another match between Taker and Cloak hood, I'm golden.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



hazuki said:


> WWE removed the video.


LOL


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Dafuq.

Why ruin the surprise and instead have him show up unannounced on Monday.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Beer belly.

All that hype, and then they remove the video! :troll


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Colter to cut a promo on Taker saying he needs to go back to the tomb he came out of and stop stealing jobs.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Taker looks like he walked out of bed to the show in total not give a fuck mode.


kobra860 said:


>


O. Clearly an error.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

I couldn't give any less fucks than i do right now about him being a lil out of shape. The motha fuckin` GOAT is back!!!! He walked out like a fucking G!! I am a lil upset wwe didn't save it for raw though


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

they put the video on tout
http://www.tout.com/m/6j4q43?ref=twa1qmx6


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Please, some way, face Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania.

That match and the triple threat for the belt just sound so much fucking better.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



the fox said:


> they put the video on tout
> http://www.tout.com/m/6j4q43?ref=twa1qmx6


They cut off the gong part.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

:mark:

Hopefully this means they start the Taker feud on Monday.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



checkcola said:


> People's pipe-dream of a triple threat can finally be put to rest.
> 
> CM Punk has officially become a jobber to the stars.


Shawn micheals and Triple h both have lost to taker twice at wrestlemania, what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Please, some way, face Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania.
> 
> That match and the triple threat for the belt just sound so much fucking better.


I'd love this too, but they're probably afraid Brock might injure him or something lol.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



the fox said:


> they put the video on tout
> http://www.tout.com/m/6j4q43?ref=twa1qmx6


is he on coke? walking at 2x the speed he normally does to the ring, hell that was jogging to the ring for him.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

PUNK loses to Rock
PUNK loses to Rock
PUNK loses to Cena
PUNK loses to Undertaker


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Looks like he's been spending too much time with Cena eating Fruity Pebbles.


----------



## Lord Stark (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Who else can (or should) he face if not Punk? The Shield? It's better to save Brock for 30.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Damn, this was hella random. He does need to work on the gut, though. Glad to see he'll work this year's Mania. Would wish a better opponent than Punk but I'll take that for what it is as it's nothing more than warm-up for next year when we should get a classic between Cena and Taker.


----------



## gstyle (Feb 16, 2013)

Someone probably was at their first live WWE event and the gong hits!! SO LUCKY

Sent from my SGH-T999 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



moonmop said:


> :lol
> 
> Imagine going to this House Show and all of a sudden the gong hits.
> 
> ...


I think both. I imagine Mark wanted to do this to see if he can still go and also to tell the fans "Hey, I'm not waiting til Wrestlemania 30". So yeah, I think it was both, a test match and a match to confirm everybody that he's gonna come back.

Anyways, I think he still looks great for a man his age, sure, I did see a gut but come fucking on people, do you really think he would hit the gym hard just for a meaningless tag team match? Please. Don't be so hard on the guy.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

He should go to Diamond Dallas Page's house and do some of his yoga


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

The video is still on YouTube. Just type in Undertaker, then go to filter and choose "today" and "upload date"


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

This sounds a little too random. I'm HOPING that it really is a warm up match. But I have some doubts. He could have done this at Raw. Unless he was in the ring a good amount, I'm not so sure that this was a warm up. It could be just because they were in town.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Please, some way, face Brock Lesnar at Wrestlemania.
> 
> That match and the triple threat for the belt just sound so much fucking better.


Agreed. Two fresh match-ups as opposed to two rematches.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

HOLY SHIT at the reaction that crowd gave when the lights were out and the gong sounded. There is NOTHING like experiencing The Undertaker's entrance live, trust me. I can't wait for one of my all time favorite wrestlers ever to return one more time for WrestleMania!!!


Oh, he can lose the gut in 6 weeks.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

And to the Catsaregreat guy who gave me a red rep just because I called him Mark in my post; Big fucking deal, I'm not the only person who has referred to a wrestler by their real name. So what if I called him by his real name, do you really think I should say "Undertaker" or "Taker" 100 times in every post related to him? I used his real name because it made sense in my sentence, that's why. I'm not a douche. So back off.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

HOLY SHIT. That's awesome.


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Punk vs Taker 

lets go.


----------



## musclehead (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Dusty Rhodes, Dick murdoch, the crusher, harley race and probably a hundred others that had bigger beer guts than taker and still put on great matches. If takers gut is your biggest concern then you are all fuckin fools. YOU DON'T NEED A SIX PACK TO WORK A WRESTLING MATCH!

TAKER IS BACK, YOU ARE ALLOWED TO BE HAPPY PEOPLE.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



musclehead said:


> Dusty Rhodes, Dick murdoch, the crusher, harley race and probably a hundred others that had bigger beer guts than taker and still put on great matches. If takers gut is your biggest concern then you are all fuckin fools. YOU DON'T NEED A SIX PACK TO WORK A WRESTLING MATCH!
> 
> TAKER IS BACK, YOU ARE ALLOWED TO BE HAPPY PEOPLE.


(Y) Exactly.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*










he had a gut last year as well, albeit not as bad.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

As great as it is to see Taker, and believe me it's great, I'm terrified that the most talented main guy in the WWE is going to become less important. I stopped watching in 2004 due to Cena and only started watching again because of the pipebomb in 2011...It would be a shame to see him not progress


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Nimbus said:


> Fake


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



RedRossi said:


> As great as it is to see Taker, and believe me it's great, I'm terrified that the most talented main guy in the WWE is going to become less important. I stopped watching in 2004 due to Cena and only started watching again because of the pipebomb in 2011...It would be a shame to see him not progress


they'll prolly shift him to whc since cena isn't losing this year and it's played out


----------



## BikerTaker (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Wow! It's so good to have Taker back!! He's not in good shape I know but WWE really missed him... hoping to see a solid promo on RAW his Monday!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

wtf lol this is equivalent to goldberg returning on a taped smackdown. completely ruins the surprise. so fucking random, what a random random return


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Yeah whats up with WWE spoiling everything?


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



LoMein said:


> Yeah whats up with WWE spoiling everything?


Meh, I'd rather hear it from them instead of hearing it from here or NoDQ or some other wrestling news site first.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

the guy lives an 1 hour away from Waco, Texas. Whats wrong with him returning there to get a little warm-up?


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Ultra swerve, Taker goes after Ambrose.


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Everyone is talking about Taker Vs Lesnar. How exactly is that supposed to happen????


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



LoMein said:


> Everyone is talking about Taker Vs Lesnar. How exactly is that supposed to happen????


everyone thinks it'll be punk, but i guess taker could take out lesnar out of respect for hhh in their last match, who the fuck knows at this point.


----------



## i_know_who_i_am™ (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Crazy, most random return ever


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



LoMein said:


> Everyone is talking about Taker Vs Lesnar. How exactly is that supposed to happen????


Vince might throw Taker at Heyman


----------



## oshjayadlay (Feb 24, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

A return at a house show don't know if srs WWE.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Is it really that random though? We all knew Taker was returning, it was just a matter of time.. 

Also, nothing wrong with Taker working a house show as a warm up.


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



oshjayadlay said:


> A return at a house show don't know if srs WWE.


like it was said earlier, he lives like an hour away, he probably called vince that day and told him he was coming down to do a match to shake the rust off. probably was put together in a few hrs.


----------



## THE BWO HAVE POSSESSION OF ME (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

I don't think anyone else has mentioned this but i'm little worried if they go ahead with Taker/Lesnar, Can he lift him up for the tombstone or last ride. Brock's frame looks much thicker than in 2002/2003 and Taker is much slimmer nowadays.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Undertaker is in no shape to perform at Wrestlemania. He's probably just doing a special appearance because he lives close.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

I hope WWE does not advertise Taker tomorrow before he returns. " It is going to be a great show! The Phenom, Undertaker will return tonight on RAW!" " Next: the return of the Undertaker"! All about dem ratings :mancini2


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Why the fuck would taker return at some no name shit show that doesn't even go on TV? What the fuck... at least ive never heard of that wwe segment.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Taker looks like he is 80 in that picture. Are we still going to be able to buy him being an intimidating presence?


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



TheWrestlingFan said:


> I don't think anyone else has mentioned this but i'm little worried if they go ahead with Taker/Lesnar, Can he lift him up for the tombstone or last ride. Brock's frame looks much thicker than in 2002/2003 and Taker is much slimmer nowadays.


tombstone isn't bad since he's body to body, but i imagine brock can assist lifting for last ride, hands down on head to help push him up if needed.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Kaban said:


> Why the fuck would taker return at some no name shit show that doesn't even go on TV? What the fuck... at least ive never heard of that wwe segment.


he lives an a hour away from the place the event occurred


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



jonoaries said:


> Undertaker is in no shape to perform at Wrestlemania. He's probably just doing a special appearance because he lives close.


lol


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



jonoaries said:


> Undertaker is in no shape to perform at Wrestlemania. He's probably just doing a special appearance because he lives close.












looks like he's working the ropes fine to me


----------



## Last Chancery (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Yeah, dude, Taker can't spend the next six weeks doing some sit-ups and running around the block a few times to get ready for his one match this year. That's not enough time at all.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWEliveevents/article10029984.shtml



> 2/23 WWE in Waco: Undertaker makes a surprise return to the ring, Jack Swagger vs, Sin Cara, Alberto Del Rio vs. Big Show in a No DQ match for the World Hvt. Championship
> Feb 23, 2013 - 11:45 PM
> 
> WWE Smackdown live event
> ...


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

SO happy to see him, but DAMN he's got that beer belly coming out lol doesn't look like he's been at the gym lately LOL


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

God I hope Taker doesnt face Punk at mania


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Why not save his house show return until after he confronted Punk? Unless they're going to get physical right away or something and he wanted to get his timing back by working over the weekend...


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Dat gut, and dat hairline 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

For those who are complaining about his "gut", keep in mind that the Undertaker actually had not one, but TWO major surgeries in the past few months. I would assume the first one was done right after Raw 1000 because he likely committed to making an appearance there and then another surgery sometime shortly after. Someone can feel free to correct me, but I do believe he had surgery on his shoulder as well as either his hip or knees. This is a guy who has likely just been medically cleared to do any sort of physical activity. He works the match at the House Show to gauge how much work in the gym he'll need to put in.

Also someone mentioned something about a potential match with Lesnar and how Undertaker would be able to get Lesnar up for The Last Ride or The Tombstone. He may not be able to, BUT he beat Triple H 2 years ago with the Hell's Gate submission, so _if_ Lesnar is the opponent this year (not likely IMHO) it could be more of a mat-based match with Lesnar trying to apply the Kimura Lock and Undertaker trying to apply Hell's Gate. A Chokeslam likely wouldn't be too difficult and as another user mentioned, _maybe_ even the Tombstone, but my guess is if we get Taker/Lesnar, Taker would win with Hell's Gate.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

He REALLY needs to get rid of singlet and bring back the leather pants. Would make him look leaner and less older.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

The most logical thing to happen would be Lesnar and HHH in the ring doing their thing, hyping up a rematch and then suddenly: 

GONG

Taker comes out, pushes Hunter out of the way and has a staredown with Lesnar to end the show.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Last Chancery said:


> Yeah, dude, Taker can't spend the next six weeks doing some sit-ups and running around the block a few times to get ready for his one match this year. That's not enough time at all.


Six weeks is plenty of time to get in shape.


----------



## iSmackUdown (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

A legend is back. Quit complaining, marks.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Awesome. I take it as him shaking out the cobwebs and seeing just how much physically he can push himself.

Taker/Lesnar, book it now.

On a side note, why is this in the Raw section, when he appeared at a Smackdown house show?


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Although this is fantastic news, i don't wanna see Punk lose a third huge match of his career in a row. It is stupid booking. Punk taker will easy steal the show but Punk should be winning and closing wm this year but oh well.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Sad that he is to old for another American Badass run. He should be retired as the Deadman but the badass gimmick he had was awesome.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



The Stratusfactor said:


> Sad that he is to old for another American Badass run. He should be retired as the Deadman but the badass gimmick he had was awesome.


Well when he retires and gets a legendary send off by wwe I'd expect him to be out of the deadman character so maybe he can have amercian badass gimmick one more time before he retires.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

That's awesome. And WWE.com touted out the Undertaker's return on their website btw. They wouldn't have spoiled a house show return but they did, which is probably because want to put some butts in seats for tonight's Raw.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

There ya go....

Punk's finally going to get buried back into midcard where he belongs. :lol

Thank god, he won't be there to ruin Rock-Cena 2.

Sadly, we won't be getting your yearly WM MOTY masterpiece from The Deadman, with him working with such a sloppy in-ring worker this time.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

i hope to god he doesn't fight punk. his dickriders here will send deaththreats to taker if he beats him.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Hawksea said:


> There ya go....
> 
> Punk's finally going to get buried back into midcard where he belongs. :lol
> 
> ...


unk2

Looks like the streak is gonna end here.


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

For the life of me I can't figure out why he doesn't grow his goatee in thick like back in 99. That's the only way to make him look normal. Now he looks like a cancer patient without the Facial hair. Such a strange look for Taker a guy who's had smart fashion sense since day 1.


----------



## SS07 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

I know there are a lot of Punk marks on here including myself, but by no means does losing to Taker weaken your prestige as a wrestler. In fact I would consider it an absolute honor to be able to compete and lost to Taker at Wrestlemania.


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

*Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

Guy looks like a cancer patient now that he's bald and shaves his facial hair. At least compensate the bald head and grow a thick goatee. Dude looks scary in a bad way right now. What's with this choice? This look completely blows.


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



jonoaries said:


> Undertaker is in no shape to perform at Wrestlemania. He's probably just doing a special appearance because he lives close.


ummmmmm who is you?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

not sure if Undertaker or George the Animal Steele.


----------



## Mr Eagles (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

Who cares? He doesn't need to try and get over anymore because he's the fucking Undertaker.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

dat beer gut

and lack of long hair


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Can't believe that.

Taker returning at a house show!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

Seriously made a thread about Undertakers lack of facial hair, jesus christ.


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Any chance of a triple threat or fatal four way?


----------



## StraightEdge91 (Feb 9, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

Rest In Peace OP.


----------



## SS07 (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



LoMein said:


> Any chance of a triple threat or fatal four way?


None, these are your main event matches and aside from the predictability factor(except HHH/Brock since I truly believe Brock will win) all three of them can be very good matches.

Rock vs Cena
HHH vs Brock with a stipulation
Punk vs Taker


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

the IWC and their fucking obsession with Hair...I'll never understand it.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

This is a fucking thread?! Jesus Christ!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

A thread on Undertakers lack of facial hair.....WOW!:yodawg


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*










Taker after RR in 2007. Best shape of his life.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

*Press logout.*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

Bald & no facial hair = cancer patient. Ok.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

and never... eeeever come back, again.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

This thread:lmao


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Taker looks great(Y)


----------



## rybacker (Dec 18, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

what if this happens :

punk beats cena on raw and becomes the number 1 contender against rock, punk vs rock wrestlemania and punk wins the title this would be awesome for punks career beating the rock in the biggest wrestling stage. 

cena faces undertaker, after cena loses perhaps uncleanly to punk undertaker appears and smashes punk and mabye shield after that cena and undertaker stare at each other and then look at the wrestlemania sign


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Michelle must be cookin up some great meals. Kinda wished he would of took another year off and came back at WM 30 but I'm glad to see him back in the ring


----------



## Da Alliance (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

*Look at Randy's tweet. So those who said "Fake" can STFU.*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Awesome. Though returning at a house show was not what I expected, at all. Guess we'll be seeing him on Raw then for sure either starting a fued with Punk, or Lesnar. I'm hyped.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

he needs to draw his beard on with black pen like holywood hulk


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Thank god he's back.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Imagine wwe give us a massive swerve with taker vs cena at wm this year!


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

So Taker is back at a house show? Big surprise


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

*It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

Undertaker is in horrible shape. I mean horrible! Did you see the pictures of him at the house show? Just horrible. Dat gut. He should attempt at some sit-ups and maybe get in shape before competiting again and maybe grow some hair. This wm is gonna be shit anyway so why not just leave him off seriously. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LoueyGG (Jul 2, 2012)

Did his hairline partake in a buried alive match? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



mjames74 said:


> he had a gut last year as well, albeit not as bad.


That wasn't last year. He had the mohawk last year.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Cmpunk91 said:


> Imagine wwe give us a massive swerve with taker vs cena at wm this year!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

Keep those positive comments rolling! -_- He's wrestling at Mania this year. Get over it.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Same shit every year, all complain about how outta shape he is. Ends up stealing the show by the end of it.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

why team up with Sheamus? they could have Daniel Bryan team up Taker and have an an angle out of that like Daniel Bryan bragging how great Undertaker are unlike Kane which really pissed Kane off..


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

He's been too busy with Michael Mccool to worry about things not pertaining to sex.


----------



## Chew123. (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

because it was a house show...therefor doesnt matter. it was just a match for fans no story line needed or will ever come of it.


----------



## Skimpy1234 (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



brianbell25 said:


> For those who are complaining about his "gut", keep in mind that the Undertaker actually had not one, but TWO major surgeries in the past few months. I would assume the first one was done right after Raw 1000 because he likely committed to making an appearance there and then another surgery sometime shortly after. Someone can feel free to correct me, but I do believe he had surgery on his shoulder as well as either his hip or knees. This is a guy who has likely just been medically cleared to do any sort of physical activity. He works the match at the House Show to gauge how much work in the gym he'll need to put in.
> 
> Also someone mentioned something about a potential match with Lesnar and how Undertaker would be able to get Lesnar up for The Last Ride or The Tombstone. He may not be able to, BUT he beat Triple H 2 years ago with the Hell's Gate submission, so _if_ Lesnar is the opponent this year (not likely IMHO) it could be more of a mat-based match with Lesnar trying to apply the Kimura Lock and Undertaker trying to apply Hell's Gate. A Chokeslam likely wouldn't be too difficult and as another user mentioned, _maybe_ even the Tombstone, but my guess is if we get Taker/Lesnar, Taker would win with Hell's Gate.



Finally someone talks some sense. . . . 

I think it's fucking awesome . . 

And can you not get pumped about rock v cena, hhh v brock and taker v punk . . 


Yes we seen some before but that doesn't mean a bad match and just look at that star power


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



LoMein said:


> Everyone is talking about Taker Vs Lesnar. How exactly is that supposed to happen????


Easy. Lesnar goes after Vince, lights go out.


----------



## THE BWO HAVE POSSESSION OF ME (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

Another Punk mark who is butt hurt about how Taker is going to beat his idol at WM29, Here is some white light for you. He might not even face Punk at WM, He might face Brock.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

I agree, let OP replace Taker at Mania.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

Stupid thread, wrestlemania with out taker is like sex without orgasm


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

WOW, what a huge surprise. Obviously tremendous news that Taker is back.

And, lol at the hypocrisy you can read on the IWC. Some fans starting to hate on Rock for no (legitimate) reason whatsoever, cause he returns for a WM program. But, those (or a big portion of) people do accept the fact that Taker returns for an ever shorter WM program, or still beg Austin to have a WM match, hehe. 

But like I said, as as big Taker fan, very unexpected and great to see him back.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

I do get its close to home, by what I dont get is still, why on earth they ruined this years biggest return on a house show.
Not only that, with a random weird tag team match with Sheamus...somethin smells funny.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

Not that I have something against homosexuals but threads like this makes me wonder about a part o the iwc sometimes.


----------



## kazoo (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

Now you want the dead man to be a tall DB
and your talking about hair...THREAD FAIL


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Randy Ortons Tweet:

Randy Orton @RandyOrton2h
Got to watch Undertaker perform in Waco tonight at the #Smackdown live event. Very motivating to watch him do his thing. #Legend Killer


Legend Killer!


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Wwe did this because they are obivously going to start the RTWM ball rolling big time this Monday on Raw. Taker will either have a stare down with CM Punk to end the show, or will come after Brock who is about to beat up Vince who is on crutches.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Fortitude said:


> Randy Ortons Tweet:
> 
> Randy Orton @RandyOrton2h
> Got to watch Undertaker perform in Waco tonight at the #Smackdown live event. Very motivating to watch him do his thing. #Legend Killer
> ...


Noticed that too.....don't wanna see Randy vs Taker again though to add to the other rematches we have! Orton should be going after the world title dammit.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Cmpunk91 said:


> Noticed that too.....don't wanna see Randy vs Taker again though to add to the other rematches we have! Orton should be going after the world title dammit.


Yeah if the World Title is wrapped in steroids and hailing from Mexico.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

*Good move, the show was local and would have allowed Taker to work in a no pressure situation for the first time in years. Also, hopefully it can help him work some ring rust off if he's set to return at Mania and if not, it gets him active again and shortens the gap between his last match and his next return, hopefully making him that bit sharper.*


----------



## Minder Jahal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

The OP and this thread have been well and truly:buried:HHH


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

To those saying he's fat. He's nearly 50 years old. If you takes a picture of any 50 year old on a side angle like that and it ain't gonna look too flattering. I'm sure come mania, he'll look fine. He'll still look more intimidating than CM Punk at least.


----------



## Deja Vu (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

He will grow facial hair. As soon as u grow some fuckin' hair on ur balls.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Hopefully he can get in tad better shape within the next 6 weeks........if he wants to that is.


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

Ohhh fuck off. You don't know how he'll go based on one fucking photo.


----------



## epfou1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

I'm not as optimistic as the majority around here.

From the pictures i saw, Undertaker looked fat about 50 pounds over what he looked like last year.

The last thing i want to see is taker tarnish his WM legacy by putting on a subpar match as he is not match fit


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

what a reaction for the Undertaker.

He looks good in this Pic:


----------



## Deja Vu (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

It's best if OP logs out and never comes back.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

Punk's gonna get buried. Deal with it. It will be good for business.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

Oh great.Punk marks now going at Taker


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

All these virgin retard Taker lovers will have to come to the realization that *** boy Takers days at WM are numbers, his day is coming. Deal with it.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*



PEDsAreAwesome said:


> All these virgin retard Taker lovers will have to come to the realization that *** boy Takers days at WM are numbers, his day is coming. Deal with it.


Never post again. Silly boy


----------



## Deja Vu (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*



PEDsAreAwesome said:


> All these virgin retard Taker lovers will have to come to the realization that *** boy Takers days at WM are numbers, his day is coming. Deal with it.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

You going to cry when Taker retires? He's old and broken should have retired years ago, Brock vs Taker at WM would have resulted in Taker resting in pieces.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



brianbell25 said:


> For those who are complaining about his "gut", keep in mind that the Undertaker actually had not one, but TWO major surgeries in the past few months. I would assume the first one was done right after Raw 1000 because he likely committed to making an appearance there and then another surgery sometime shortly after. Someone can feel free to correct me, but I do believe he had surgery on his shoulder as well as either his hip or knees. This is a guy who has likely just been medically cleared to do any sort of physical activity. He works the match at the House Show to gauge how much work in the gym he'll need to put in.
> 
> Also someone mentioned something about a potential match with Lesnar and how Undertaker would be able to get Lesnar up for The Last Ride or The Tombstone. He may not be able to, BUT he beat Triple H 2 years ago with the Hell's Gate submission, so _if_ Lesnar is the opponent this year (not likely IMHO) it could be more of a mat-based match with Lesnar trying to apply the Kimura Lock and Undertaker trying to apply Hell's Gate. A Chokeslam likely wouldn't be too difficult and as another user mentioned, _maybe_ even the Tombstone, but my guess is if we get Taker/Lesnar, Taker would win with Hell's Gate.


Excellent points mate. My last post was me commenting on his possible extra weight, but there are indeed serveral reason why that may be the case, and like i said, there are 6 weeks to Mania, plenty of time to trim down a bit if he needs to.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

I expect these virgin retard Taker lovers to want to know about his pubes too.


----------



## Vicky82 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Yey Undertaker is back, I wonder if :HHH2 will return at the house show tonight.

Looks like it be a exciting Raw tomorrow.:mark:


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

20-1 will sound good when Punk ends the streak.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*



Cmpunk91 said:


> Never post again. Silly boy


comes from a 14 yr old punk mark.

punk marks are obviously dick hurt of taker coming back and might face their idol and squash him at mania.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*



Catsaregreat said:


> 20-1 will sound good when Punk ends the streak.


Better for buisness then having a old man with a walking stick winning, how fake do we want Pro wrestling to be? (N)


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*



Goldfinger said:


> comes from a 14 yr old punk mark.
> 
> punk marks are obviously dick hurt of taker coming back and might face their idol and squash him at mania.


Because i don't want to see old broken men wrestle i'm 14? get over yourself you delusional ***, His best days are way behind him. Wonder if he'll break his hip again in his next match.


----------



## Deja Vu (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*



PEDsAreAwesome said:


> Better for buisness then having a old man with a walking stick winning, how fake do we want Pro wrestling to be? (N)


 :bigirimana


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*



PEDsAreAwesome said:


> Better for buisness then having a old man with a walking stick winning, how fake do we want Pro wrestling to be? (N)


Punk beating guys 150 + pounds heavier than him during his terrible reign was already too fake enough.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Kurt 'Olympic Gold said:


> WOW, what a huge surprise. Obviously tremendous news that Taker is back.
> 
> And, lol at the hypocrisy you can read on the IWC. Some fans starting to hate on Rock for no (legitimate) reason whatsoever, cause he returns for a WM program. But, those (or a big portion of) people do accept the fact that Taker returns for an ever shorter WM program, or still beg Austin to have a WM match, hehe.
> 
> But like I said, as as big Taker fan, very unexpected and great to see him back.


easy story bro.

rock comes back and faces punk and beats him. smarks turn on him.

taker comes back and (supposedly) facing and beating Punk. they turn on taker too.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*



Deja Vu said:


> :bigirimana


+1 good work.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*



PEDsAreAwesome said:


> Because i don't want to see old broken men wrestle i'm 14? get over yourself you delusional ***, His best days are way behind him. Wonder if he'll break his hip again in his next match.


you punkjunkrider the post wasn't even intended to you.

taker = wm.

taker on his worst day still a bigger draw than punk on his best day. #getoverit.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

I wish they hadn't ruined this surprise, all about getting dem ratings though eh? :shaq The Cena/Punk match and the Vince/Heyman match would have been enough to attract the viewers and then they could have just brought out Taker 

Surprises and those mark out moments is one of the main reasons anyone watches wrestling, like when Jericho returned at the Rumble and I was like :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

But this will be more like "Fantastic, but you already ruined the surprise WWE" :woy

Still, great news


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

He will face Brock and then Cena next year. And the streak will end, cause he's fat now. ;o


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*



Goldfinger said:


> you punkjunkrider the post wasn't even intended to you.
> 
> taker = wm.
> 
> taker on his worst day still a bigger draw than punk on his best day. #getoverit.


I'm not *denying* Taker *was* good. he shouldn't be wrestling anymore, i bet he will be a cripple in his 50s because he didn't know when to hang up the boots, and i'm not a punk mark, I'm a Hunter mark, or Steve Corino.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

Who gave this retard a computer?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*



PEDsAreAwesome said:


> I'm not *denying* Taker *was* good. he shouldn't be wrestling anymore, i bet he will be a cripple in his 50s because he didn't know when to hang up the boots, and i'm not a punk mark, I'm a Hunter mark, or Steve Corino.


lol he wrestles once a year. He practically is retired already.If he actually spent his break working out then he'd look more ripped then half the roaster since he would have all the time in the world to relax/work out.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*



Hawksea said:


> Punk beating guys 150 + pounds heavier than him during his terrible reign was already too fake enough.


Taker shouldn't be wrestling anyone period.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

One of you people might as well make a thread about Undertaker's lack of long hair, his penis, and every other pointless thing related to him.

My goodness.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

I don't watch wrestling for old men, their opponents having to nurse in case they break him in half.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

He's gonna face Punk this year and you're just going to have to deal with it.

Why would he just wait it out until next year? Why would he come to a SmackDown house show to tag team with Sheamus & defeat Barrett/Sandow and then go back home and do nothing until 2014? That makes 0 sense.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

Who still watches this shit anyway?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

This doesn't make any fucking sense whatsoever. He returns at a house show. Pics leak of it. They make a Tout of it. Randy Orton tweets about it. Why the fuck would they waste his return on a random house show? Are they just trying to spark interest in RAW so more people will tune in to see them act petty toward Glenn Beck?

Such a waste. Stupid.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



GillbergReturns said:


> Easy. Lesnar goes after Vince, lights go out.


Meh, kayfabe wise, Taker wouldn't & shouldn't care whether Lesnar goes after Vince or not. It makes sense for Triple H to care & to go after Lesnar because he's the son-in law of Vince.


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*






Undertaker looks like hes aged about 20 years since 2010.


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*

okay.To be fair,UT does kinda look like Tensai :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Genuinely can't believe he's returned at a house show. WWE profit gone mad. Anything for a few extra viewers tonight. Anything for a few companies to up their advertising costs. What a joke.

All I'm hoping now is that they don't make the Raw return obvious. Fuck it. Let Taker face Orton or Brock somehow.


----------



## Broken Code (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

i really wonder why did he returned at a live event it kinda spoils raw


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Bubzeh said:


> All I'm hoping now is that they don't make the Raw return obvious.


On a Ric Flair return level? The "Woooing" before a "surprise guest" appears? Yeah...that would be horrid.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

He obviously wanted to get rid of some ring rust off pressure away from cameras and tv. Also it draws a lot of interest to Raw tonight and you can bet your asses it will draw in ratings people will be expecting Taker in some way or form Monday night. Looking forward to it. Hope they swerve us though big time!


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

lie.

that's the Big Show.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker's lack of facial hair*



BKsaaki said:


> okay.To be fair,UT does kinda look like Tensai :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Not one bit.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Happy that my favourite wrestler is back. Hope he can get into shape for Wrestlemania.

I'd honestly rather see Taker vs Orton than Taker vs Punk, though.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

And he's working house shows, doing old school, too injured to work my ass. 

Sorry I ever doubted the Demon from Death Valley. He'll either face Punk or Brock and I don't care if he does face Punk, becoming part of the streak is an accomplishment itself.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

cant wait 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Broken Code said:


> i really wonder why did he returned at a live event it kinda spoils raw


And it draws more attention to Raw.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*

The presence of Undertaker turns any WM into a good one.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: It's best if undertaker stays away until WM 30*



PEDsAreAwesome said:


> I don't watch wrestling for old men, their opponents having to nurse in case they break him in half.


ah you watch wrestling for the young fit guys? understood sir.


----------



## noggs91 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Personally I'd rather see taker vs Brock at wm 29. Then have rock retain the title. Next raw have rock say he has done it all and is the GOAT. then have taker come out and go you haven't beaten me at wm. setting up for taker vs rock at wm 30. Would probably be a bigger draw than taker vs punk


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Wow, this was unexpected.

Guess he's just testing the waters and working off rust, but why, why, *why* would WWE ruin this by touting about it and letting their guys tweet about it?! Absolute fucking insanity.

Achievement unlocked for WWE, I guess, because I know I'll be watching Raw tomorrow now.

It's going to look _great_ when he returns and half the crowd is dead because they already fucking know it's coming.

Also, fpalm at those saying he's fat or out of shape. You're looking at a blurry-ass, zoomed-in photo of him while he's probably exhaling.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

I don't know if I'd rather:

Rock/Punk/Cena

Brock/Taker

and then HHH/Something to do with the Shield

OR

Rock/Cena

Punk/Taker

HHH/Brock


I really want to see Punk/Taker but I'm not very keen on seeing the two rematches.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Snape Killed Dumbleclaus said:


> It's going to look _great_ when he returns and half the crowd is dead because they already fucking know it's coming.


Don't you think that is a bit of an exaggeration? It's The Undertaker. People are going to mark the fuck out if it's a surprise or not.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Kabuto420 said:


> Don't you think that is a bit of an exaggeration? It's The Undertaker. People are going to mark the fuck out if it's a surprise or not.


Perhaps, but I guarantee we're going to get an 'UN-DER-TAY-KER' chant going before there's even the tiniest hint of him coming back - just like when Lesnar came back. The circumstances are different, but WWE letting the cat out of the bag with this is just stupidity, imo.

It is literally no different than if they had brought Jericho back to a house show the night before the Royal Rumble this year. Imagine that moment if everybody already knew he was coming back.


----------



## HEELKris (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Taker needs to go away and never come back. Enough is enough. What the fuck is wrong with this guy?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



HEELKris said:


> Taker needs to go away and never come back. Enough is enough. What the fuck is wrong with this guy?


You need to go away and never come back since you promised you'd do that. Weak resolve pussy motherfucker.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

make more sense

Brock vs Taker
ROck vs Cena vs Punk
Shield vs HHH-<insert other talents> or DX.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

So what happens if after all of this he's still not even on RAW on Monday? :lol


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

I'm under the opinion that the Undertaker should have retired after the "End of an Era" match. But hey, who am I. I'm sure he'll give the best performance he can.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

im thinking a swerve here. taker vs brock maybe punk will be in the triple threat and how how about a cena heel turn at mania. leaving cena vs the undertaker at next years mania a heel cena. and brock vs the rock next year too.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Snape Killed Dumbleclaus said:


> Perhaps, but I guarantee we're going to get an 'UN-DER-TAY-KER' chant going before there's even the tiniest hint of him coming back - *just like when Lesnar came back*. The circumstances are different, but WWE letting the cat out of the bag with this is just stupidity, imo.
> 
> It is literally no different than if they had brought Jericho back to a house show the night before the Royal Rumble this year. Imagine that moment if everybody already knew he was coming back.


Yeah, cos Lesnar didn't get much of a pop at all when his music hit :cool2

Undertaker is back. I don't know how anyone can be anything other than happy! The guy is legendary, usually has the best match every year at Mania, has the best entrance of all time and the most over gimmick in history. 23 years on and he's still the most over guy in the company whenever he comes back.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Snape Killed Dumbleclaus said:


> Perhaps, but I guarantee we're going to get an 'UN-DER-TAY-KER' chant going before there's even the tiniest hint of him coming back - just like when Lesnar came back. The circumstances are different, but WWE letting the cat out of the bag with this is just stupidity, imo.
> 
> It is literally no different than if they had brought Jericho back to a house show the night before the Royal Rumble this year. Imagine that moment if everybody already knew he was coming back.


I agree that it would have been better as a surprise. But really... is anyone _truly_ surprised anymore when Taker makes his comeback during the RTWM? It's more expected now than anything else. Yeah it's kinda lame to let the cat out of bag but honestly the real suspense is more who he is gonna feud with than it is the actual comeback.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

It'll either be brock or punk for sure


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

So there _will_ be a WrestleMania this year, then.


----------



## ben_fletch (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Lesnar is too rough for Taker in the ring, Punk will be a safer and therefore more logical opponent at this point in Taker's career


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

:taker vs :brock


:rock3 vs :cena2 vs unk3


And I'll be very happy.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

GOAT returns! :cool2 That's all that matters. I do agree it was somewhat questionable to make a big deal out of this on their official site and Facebook, Twitter, Tout, etc. I can understand why they had him work a house show, i.e. for him to gauge how ready he is to be in the ring and to shake off some rust, but having it as a surprise for RAW would have been absolutely awesome. It still will be for us Taker marks, though!


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



purple_gloves said:


> :taker vs :brock
> 
> 
> :rock3 vs :cena2 vs unk3
> ...


:HHH2


----------



## JigsawKrueger (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Please keep away from this Triple H! I want Brock vs. 'Taker. People say Brock is too rough, but the guy is a 13 year pro. I'm sure he can work a match without hurting his opponent.

CM Punk deserves to share the spotlight with Rock and Cena. Those guy go back two years, when you consider how CM Punk singled 'Dwayne' out in that shoot promo. 

Rock vs. Cena - predictable *** match.
Rock vs. Punk vs. Cena - less predictable potential **** match.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

I don't really care who he faces. I'm just glad he's back, for a moment I did think that he wouldn't be at wrestlemania....but it's a selfish reason that I wanted him to be there because for my first wrestlemania it would have been my luck that The Undertaker wouldn't be there. <_<


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Well there you have it...

Attitude Era 3..CM Punk 0. [email protected] who thought he was gonna miss a Mania appearance in his late 40s.



> Rock vs. Punk vs. Cena - less predictable potential **** match.


Still predictable. Cena was gonna over no matter what and Punk would of took back to back Rock Bottoms and FUs. Very simple. He stood no chance on earth of winning that match after not being able to beat Ryback on his own for like 3 months str8. We knew what kind of champion Punk was at Hell in a Cell 2012..a weak one.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

The people at that house show must've been marking the fuck out :lol. You don't go to a house show and expect 'Taker to walk out.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*





Because anything that WWE does a big part of the IWC should bitch about it..Accept it people.You can't never be satisfied.Just quit watching..

On the subject now,yes Undertaker is out of shape but who the hell cares?He puts a MOTY every year and with CM Punk he will do the same!! Wrestlemania season has oficially began!!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Strange that they used his big return on a house show but I'm sure it was an exciting night for the fans. Taker was there but was the WWE champion there too? Nope.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Pretty cool! Hoping to see him on Raw in the next couple weeks.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



JigsawKrueger said:


> Rock vs. Cena - predictable *** match.
> Rock vs. Punk vs. Cena - less predictable potential **** match.


CM Punk can help the workrate, true, but he takes the pin and that just puts off Cena getting his win back from the Rock til WM30. This triple threat fantasy the IWC has cooked up delays what they hate. 

(of course, my bad fantasy booking avoids all of this by having Cena go over last WM anyway, ho hum ho hum)


----------



## kieranwwe (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Rock/Cena/Punk
Taker/Brock

Just seems so much better than

Rock/Cena
Brock/HHH
Taker/Punk


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



DwayneAustin said:


> :HHH2


:lol

"Sticking your NOSE in where it doesn't belong" has never been more appropriate.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Makes sense to announce it. because they can see how big of an impact Taker has for mania. Now EVERYBODY knows or thinks they know Taker will be on Raw so you would expect a ratings spike tomorrow. If there isnt one then they know Taker isnt a draw anymore and he doesnt need to put himself through the pain of 1 match a year anymore.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



HEELKris said:


> Taker needs to go away and never come back. Enough is enough. What the fuck is wrong with this guy?


JACKKKK SWAGGGERRRRRRRR.

/end


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

OMG Undertaker got fat WTF. Its Wrestlemania time and he couldnt even be bothered to get into shape. Also watch all the IWC attack Undetaker saying hes out of shape, gasses out after 5 minutes just like they did with the Rock


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> OMG Undertaker got fat WTF. Its Wrestlemania time and he couldnt even be bothered to get into shape. Also watch all the IWC attack Undetaker saying hes out of shape, gasses out after 5 minutes just like they did with the Rock


KELLYYYY KELLLLLYYYY

/end.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

I don't really care for the proposed Taker/Punk feud, but it will be good to see him back nonetheless. I don't care for his spoiled return, and I'll be excited when I hear that gong.

It should be Taker/Brock though. The fact that people think that match shouldn't happen because Brock's too aggressive in the ring is stupid, Brock's a professional and I'm sure he respects Taker (unlike Cena) and wouldn't be as aggressive in their match as he's used to being.

Should be Taker/Brock and then Taker/Cena next year with Taker finally retiring 22-0 undefeated at WrestleMania, but instead we'll likely get Taker/Punk and then Taker/Cena.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Im rather confused as to why WWE does this, have him return at a house show and then claim like his return on Raw will be the first time anyone has seen him since last years Wrestlemania. Its the internet age, I wish WWE would just have him wrestler some developmental wrestlers in a training facility instead of trotting him off in front of a live crowd.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



JamesK said:


> Because anything that WWE does a big part of the IWC should bitch about it..Accept it people.You can't never be satisfied.Just quit watching..
> 
> On the subject now,yes Undertaker is out of shape but who the hell cares?He puts a MOTY every year and with CM Punk he will do the same!! Wrestlemania season has oficially began!!


that comes from someone who's biggest push came from bitching and bitching and still bitching.


----------



## Absent SuperTsar (Jan 28, 2007)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Not all wrestling fans use wrestling forums and many will have no idea about 'Taker being back.

OR

They bought him back for a house show to see if he can make it through a match and any exposure is good as folks will have an incentive to tune in to the show... AND RATINGS!!212121!!!!!!!


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

cant wait to see who the deadman fights, he dosnt seem super fat so dont realy see what the problem is


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Good to hear, but I'm not looking forward seeing Taker face either Punk or Lesnar for a lot of reasons.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Goldfinger said:


> that comes from someone who's biggest push came from bitching and bitching and still bitching.


Sorry man...But i was really in need of that push...


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Did Teddy Long announce this at the house show?

'Team Rhodes Scholars, tonight .... you will be facing the team of Kane and

DAH UNDERTTAAKKKKKKEEERRRRR'

Holla Holla.


----------



## gstyle (Feb 16, 2013)

Any chance he wrestles randy orton? Orton sent a tweet out earlier about good to see taker back then ended it with #legendkiller


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

He doesn't look in good shape at all. Wrestlemania 30 will probably be is last event.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

I'm going to laugh my ass off at the utter rage when he doesn't show up on RAW tomorrow. Get ready.

Also, WWE has suddenly decided to spin this as "Is this the Undertaker?" on the video of his entrance. The description of the video is now "Did the Deadman make an appearance at a WWE live event in Waco, Texas?" It's kinda weird.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Taker vs Brock will happen.


----------



## Soulrollins (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Who is this fat old man and where is the Undertaker?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*

Wrestlemania is allowed to happen now.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

The GOAT has returned


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

He looks pretty fat. Wouldn't be surprised if he ends up in the lockerroom with Cena, Ryback, Rock and Mason Ryan and gets some "supplements" from them. But then again, he hasn't looked in shape in years, age is picking up, testosterone is getting lower, metabolism aswell so I'm not surprised that he looks the way he does. He should do one last steroid cycle + take some insulin and diuretics to get in shape so that he can look at least semi-decent with his attire on.


----------



## RedRossi (Jan 27, 2013)

Some of you might want to go back and check out some Taker videos from 1999. He had a pretty big gut then


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Cmpunk91 said:


> Taker vs Brock will happen.


Nope.

Taker vs Punk will happen.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> OMG Undertaker got fat WTF. Its Wrestlemania time and he couldnt even be bothered to get into shape. Also watch all the IWC attack Undetaker saying hes out of shape, gasses out after 5 minutes just like they did with the Rock


Will people quit saying this crap. Do you people realize that since Raw 1000 the Undertaker has had not one, but TWO surgeries; one on his shoulder and the other on his hip. While they were minor surgeries they were likely major enough to keep him from working out. He most certainly couldn't lift any weights after the shoulder surgery and couldn't do anything at all after the hip surgery. So there's a perfectly legit reason he's not in tip top physical shape as opposed to just simply being lazy.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

Why not Cena vs Taker (Punk wins the Nr.1 contenders match)? Cena gets to face Taker, Punk gets one win back at the biggest show against The Rock and everybody will be happy. Punk starting to suddenly lose all his matches and moving on to Taker would be a bad feud, nobody would buy into Punk beeing a threat that way.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

i can see there being a major swerve. i can see the undertaker costing john cena his match on monday.
there is no reason what so ever on cena winning the title again. he has nothing to prove. 

surly once in a lifetime match has to mean something???? how can they wrestle again its like one big fat lie.

rock vs punk (punk wins)
brock vs big nose (brock has to win but triple h has to much off on ego)
cena vs the undertaker (cena heel turn but loses)


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Really don't want Taker vs. Punk.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

jammo2000 said:


> cena vs the undertaker


I think they want to save this match for WM30 :mark:


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Cmpunk91 said:


> Taker vs Brock will happen.


Doesn't make sense. Hello, Paul Heyman vs Vince McMahon should tell you what match is going to happen at Wrestlemania for Brock.


----------



## TrentBarretaFan (Nov 24, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



hazuki said:


> Doesn't make sense. Hello, Paul Heyman vs Vince McMahon should tell you what match is going to happen at Wrestlemania for Brock.


I think we will see Lesnar vs HHH with Heyman and McMahon in their corners.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't even care that he should be facing someone else than Punk now, I just can't wait to see him. When I think wrestlemania, I think the Undertaker, the mans legend grows year after year.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Kelly Kelly fan said:


> OMG Undertaker got fat WTF. Its Wrestlemania time and he couldnt even be bothered to get into shape. Also watch all the IWC attack Undetaker saying hes out of shape, gasses out after 5 minutes just like they did with the Rock


I think it's been pretty well documented how many surgeries the guy has had in recent years. Surgery + one match a year = not working out as much. Then, you know, there's that whole *age* thing.

The guy isn't going to look like he did 5-10 years ago. Get over it.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Great news, obviously. I suspect they have done this to give Taker a run-out to just make 100% sure he feels ready to go at Mania.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/268521-wwe-live-event-results-223-waco-texas



> Thanks to David Webb (dwebbster) for the following results:
> 
> Match 1: Kaitlyn and Layla defeated Tamina and Aksana after Kaitlyn spear on Aksana
> 
> ...


http://www.lordsofpain.net/reports/...use_Show_Results_from_Waco_Texas_2_23_13.html



> -Divas Tag Team Match: WWE Divas Champion Kaitlyn & Layla def. Tamina Snuka & Aksana
> 
> -Jack Swagger with Zeb Colter def. Sin Cara with the Patriot Act Submission
> 
> ...


few more deatiled results of last night.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Arnold Tricky said:


> Great news, obviously. I suspect they have done this to give Taker a run-out to just make 100% sure he feels ready to go at Mania.


Just makes me wonder why this kind of thing couldn't have been done in some training facility, or hours before the show starts - like when we see those pics of the Rock training in some generic WWE ring with lower card guys.

I guess it's just not the same to some guys as actually working in front of a crowd. Just sucks that we're in an age where this kind of thing simply can't happen without someone tweeting about it or uploading video or whatever.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Awesome! Really looking forward to Monday night.


----------



## WWERevolution (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Nimbus said:


> Fake


its not fake lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I hope Taker retires. He doesn't work out anymore, he's basically retired, and the match with Punk makes a lot less sense now. Let Cena Rock and Punk have a triple threat match, and let Undertaker be special ref. Taker faces winner at WM XXX for his billed last match. Cena wins, gets buried next year, and Rock faces Brock next year. Austin puts Punk over next year, and Triple H puts Ziggler over. Then Taker, Triple H, Austin, HBK, (guest appearance) and The Rock all wave "so long" to the fans and make it their swan song. They're all either done or virtually done. Time to usher in a new era, and let Sheamus, Ryback, Ziggler, and them do it with old stars wanting to hog main events. That is what kinda killed WCW post 1999


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

This goes to show how much Wrestlemania won't be the same after he retires.


----------



## lordgaby (Jan 8, 2013)

Great news! Wrestlemania wouldn't be the same without the Undertaker.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like Spring Training has started for the Undertaker. 

You could guess this was a beginning of training for a match at WM29, or just a test of his limits at the current moment.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

bkfestivus said:


> This goes to show how much Wrestlemania won't be the same after he retires.


That's so true. But I'm sure they will think of something. Or Wrestlemania will never be the same. Literally.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



SteenIsGod said:


> Match With Taker at Mania is apparently Jobber to The Stars.


Jobs to Rock at Royal Rumble, jobs to Rock at Elimination Chamber, jobs to Taker at WrestleMania. That's the 2 biggest PPV's of the year already, and the PPV that sets up Mania. At this point, that statement is accurate. Oh, he'll win a couple B ppv shows that nobody orders, big deal.

He's so much better than a useless, middle of the show match like this, he should be working the 3 way in the main event. This is a colossal waste of talent and Undertaker and WWE are spitting in Punk's face.

Furthermore, what's the point of even watching Cena vs Punk now? They just spoiled the main event of Raw (not that Cena would've lost, but you could've had a double KO or something), you couldn't have just had him run a match with nobody around in the middle of the day amd kept it a secret?

Gotta love how they picked Barrett and Sandow to be the jobbers too, that's really promising.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Jobs to Rock at Royal Rumble, jobs to Rock at Elimination Chamber, jobs to Taker at WrestleMania. That's the 2 biggest PPV's of the year already, and the PPV that sets up Mania. At this point, that statement is accurate. Oh, he'll win a couple B ppv shows that nobody orders, big deal.
> 
> He's so much better than a useless, middle of the show match like this, he should be working the 3 way. This is a colossal waste of talent and Undertaker and WWE are spitting in Punk's face.
> 
> ...




Punk should have went over rock and do title reign vs streak.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Taker burying Punk at Mani would be cool, but Taker/Lesnar is money, I wanna see that.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really don't wanna see Taker/Punk at Mania. I mean no one in their right mind would buy for a second that Punk could end his streak especially after he just lost to Rock and will more than likely lose to Cena on Raw. Hard to get excited for a feud for Taker when its with someone thats just been defeated twice in the last month due to being a stepping stone for Rock/Cena 2.

Taker/Brock is what SHOULD happen, i mean look at Brock he's a fucking beast thats destroyed everyone he's came in contact with, him vs Taker would be a fucking awesome feud. The crowd knows what Lesnar can do, he's destroyed triple H and broke his arm the man that beat Taker so bad he couldn't leave on his feet at mania 2 years ago. So yeah i think Lesnar and Taker would be a hella of alot more interesting and unpredictable than Punk/Taker.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Its going to be a swerve and bo dallas will end the streak



SAMCRO said:


> I really don't wanna see Taker/Punk at Mania. I mean no one in their right mind would buy for a second that Punk could end his streak especially after he just lost to Rock and will more than likely lose to Cena on Raw. Hard to get excited for a feud for Taker when its with someone thats just been defeated twice in the last month due to being a stepping stone for Rock/Cena 2.


He's still the most credible person behind Cena/Rock/Lesnar.

And does anyone REALLY think anyone could end the streak at this point?


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Punk should have went over rock and do title reign vs streak.


But then Undertaker would become champion, something he cannot do anymore.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

He needs to diet and hit the gym as much as healthily possible from now to WM.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

UltimateOppitunist said:


> He needs to diet and hit the gym as much as healthily possible from now to WM.


In the state he's currently at, hard work and healthy eating is far from enough to get in shape in only 6 weeks time. He better line up the syringes and pills and work his butt off like tomorrow and eat mostly chicken breast, broccoli, oats and tuna if he wants to get even in a half-decent shape, the same shape he's usually at.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

DogSaget said:


> Its going to be a swerve and bo dallas will end the streak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Granted Punk is one of the top guys there, he just lost to Rock and he will for sure lose to Cena on Raw, its just hard to even think for a second Punk could defeat Undertaker in kayfabe terms after those defeats. If you wanna put someone against Taker make it someone thats been on a roll and someone that hasn't recently suffered 3 big defeats. 

Lesnar is the best choice, can you imagine the guy that no one can control, who's broken arms and destroyed everyone in his way going against the streak? It would be a huge draw. Lesnar has been on a tear, running through anyone in his way and no one has been able to stop him. We don't need to see Triple H/Brock cause we all know how it would turn out, Lesnar/Taker is at least slightly unpredictable.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Have any other pictures come since the main page?

Imagine being the people at that live show... getting to watch Taker wrestles.... that would have been insane.

It's hard to tell from the pics what shape he is really in. I'm assuming he'll try to get in at least a bit better shape by Mania.

I'm guessing we see him on Raw tomorrow... wouldn't hate it if he wrestled on TV. That's just the nostalgia talking.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Those lucky, _lucky _people. Wow. If I was at that show I would have lost it marking out for the Deadman. What a treat. It's great to know that it does indeed look like he'll be working Mania. I just pray to God they don't waste him on Punk and give us vs. Brock instead. He does look like he's carrying a bit of a gut there though. More than a bit of a gut if I'm being honest. Either he really was holding out for money/a better deal or he hasn't been able to train to get in proper shape. I don't know what's worse tbh. If the latter is the case then putting him in the ring with Lesnar probably isn't the smartest choice. Even still, I look forward to seeing him tomorrow night on Raw hopefully.


----------



## brianbell25 (Jan 12, 2005)

Starbuck said:


> Those lucky, _lucky _people. Wow. If I was at that show I would have lost it marking out for the Deadman. What a treat. It's great to know that it does indeed look like he'll be working Mania. I just pray to God they don't waste him on Punk and give us vs. Brock instead. He does look like he's carrying a bit of a gut there though. More than a bit of a gut if I'm being honest. Either he really was holding out for money/a better deal or he hasn't been able to train to get in proper shape. I don't know what's worse tbh. If the latter is the case then putting him in the ring with Lesnar probably isn't the smartest choice. Even still, I look forward to seeing him tomorrow night on Raw hopefully.


Taker had surgery since last year's Wrestlemania (both shoulder and hip surgery if I recollect correctly) and it's very likely has not been able to much of anything in the gym. I would have to assume he didn't have surgery until after Raw 1000 because he didn't want to no-show that night which would mean 2 surgeries in the span of what 6 months which he means he's likely literally been unable to work out any.

As for praying for Taker vs. Brock, don't pray too hard. With all the stroke Triple H has and the huge ego he also has, there's no way he steps aside and lets the Undertaker take his Wrestlemania spot. While I think that would be the better match, again there's very little chance that Triple H let's the Undertaker take his Wrestlemania spot which means we're likely stuck with the top 3 matches as Rock/Cena, Taker/Punk, Triple H/Lesnar with the outcomes of all 3 matches not likely in doubt. No way Cena jobs to the Rock again, no way Triple H jobs to Lesnar again and no way Taker ever jobs to anyone at Wrestlemania. I'll still buy the PPV no doubt, but the 3 main matches on the card are going to be VERY predictable.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Punk should have went over rock and do title reign vs streak.


Huge problem there. They won't have Punk end Taker's streak, and Taker's probably leaving after WM so having him win the title would be pointless. Taker winning via DQ would be even worse.


----------



## the-guru (Jan 26, 2008)

I really cant see Brock vs Taker happening with Brocks agressive style (just look at the last 2 match's) and takers condition having had 2 major surgeries in the last few years plus his age and everything else i doubt he would physically be able compete with Brock


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



BrothersofD3struct said:


> gif is irrelevant.
> 
> BUT YEAHHHH


Irreleveant but you are...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Nice to see Taker back (Y)*


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Look at that beer belly. Someone sure is out of shape. I wonder if this means he's returning this week. We shall find out.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

He needs to hang up the boots.

Its getting painful watching him in the shape he is in and how he now looks.

I dont want to remember him as this broken down old man.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Rocky Mark said:


>


Uncle Fester?


----------



## Awesome22 (Nov 20, 2012)

redban said:


> Uncle Fester?


:lmao


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Kinda spoiled his return to Raw tomorrow night i guess. Unless they're banking on people tuning in to see whether he returns or not.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Must admit I was very surprised that he returned at a house show, especially since they may have spoiled his return to television. Whatever, Taker's back.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

damn, someone's been feasting on souls all day, everyday


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

Old men the Undertaker is back.Wash-up but still gonna wresle.for that i give him my respect


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker returns to action*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Jobs to Rock at Royal Rumble, jobs to Rock at Elimination Chamber, jobs to Taker at WrestleMania. That's the 2 biggest PPV's of the year already, and the PPV that sets up Mania. At this point, that statement is accurate. Oh, he'll win a couple B ppv shows that nobody orders, big deal.
> 
> He's so much better than a useless, middle of the show match like this, he should be working the 3 way in the main event. This is a colossal waste of talent and Undertaker and WWE are spitting in Punk's face.
> 
> ...


You're aware that there is more to wrestling than who wins the match, right?

You go back in time and tell a CM Punk fan 3 years ago that in the space of three months;
1) he has the longest WWE Title reign in 25 years
2) he worked two PPVs with The Rock, the biggest draw WWE has and will likely ever have again
3) he faces Undertaker at WrestleMania

I'm sure Punk feels all that is a waste...

And he hardly jobbed to Rock at either RR or EC. He scored visual 3 counts at both. He had to drop the title at some point, losing a match doesn't make you a jobber!

Punk working a program with Rock is great for him, same with Taker. Punk marks need to chill out and enjoy his work, losing a few matches is all part of the story they are telling.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Dunmer said:


> Huge problem there. They won't have Punk end Taker's streak, and Taker's probably leaving after WM so having him win the title would be pointless. Taker winning via DQ would be even worse.




They could have had taker win the title and have someone take him out the next night.


----------



## Cocoa Butter (Dec 18, 2012)

Damn why the IWC gotta go in on taker like that  Shit ain't cool mannnn


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Undertaker was actually chubby in 2000-2003. He probably fell into old habits during the last year.

Here's a picture from 2001-2002:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> You're aware that there is more to wrestling than who wins the match, right?
> 
> You go back in time and tell a CM Punk fan 3 years ago that in the space of three months;
> 1) he has the longest WWE Title reign in 25 years
> ...


But this ISN'T 3 years ago, it's now, and all of that is great, but it's all for nothing. The giant title reign was just to put Rock over, and they didn't even let the reign go to 500 days, and now Punk is in the middle of the show at WrestleMania and everybody's going to ignore it because Rock and Cena will control the next 6 weeks.

Out of the two matches with Rock, only one of them mattered. The Elimination Chamber match was a complete waste of time, and even then, the match at the Rumble was taken down significantly because Cena won the Rumble earlier in the night so we knew it was a foregone conclusion that Rock wins and all the drama was gone. Yet another reason the Taker match sucks, Punk can't win no matter what. No drama at all, every nearfall is unexciting because you know there's no way in hell Taker's losing even if he gets crushed under a tank. 

He's not facing Undertaker in the main event, so it doesn't matter. He needs to be a WrestleMania main eventer, not a number. Mark Henry was a Streak victim, who gives a FUCK? Does anybody honestly think that helped him or that anybody even remembers it or cares?



> And he hardly jobbed to Rock at either RR or EC. He scored visual 3 counts at both. He had to drop the title at some point, losing a match doesn't make you a jobber!


Yeah, and it should've been WrestleMania. Where else should you end the longest reign in 25 years? Not the bloody Rumble.

Visual 3 count, who cares? He didn't win officially, he lost. Nobody cares if you should've won and didn't. And let's examine what happened. The first time, a group of thugs put Rock through a table illegally. Some clean win that is. The second time, there was no ref, and he got a 3 count but who's to say that the reason Rock didn't kick out is because he didn't hear the 3 count? If he heard the count, he would've kicked out. You think Rock isn't strong enough to kick out of a GTS when Cena kicked out of like 3 at MITB 2011?



> Punk working a program with Rock is great for him, same with Taker. Punk marks need to chill out and enjoy his work, losing a few matches is all part of the story they are telling.


Well they need to start telling a new story because Punk is not a jobber to the stars, he's BETTER than that. It's not the right story, it's not a fun story, it's a dismal story where mediocrity prevails over excellence. The #2 guy losing at the first 3 PPV's of the year is BULL FUCK. Not BULL SHIT, it's worse than BULL SHIT, it's BULL FUCK. It's so bad it crosses over into another term. I do enjoy his work, which is exactly the reason I'm pissed off that WWE is misusing him. Working with Taker is not great for Punk, it does NOTHING to elevate his starpower, he's still at the exact same level, and all they've done is deny him the main event that he earned at WrestleMania.

.....

But no, seriously, the match with Undertaker is actually great and I'm sure it'll be thrilling to watch Undertaker win when he knocks Punk out cold with his giant beer gut.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Punk losing to the Rock was about money... But having him loose to the Rock and the Undertaker, part timers does nothing, but hurt him in the end. It just seems stupid to have one of your top guys loose to part timers. Think of it like Foreman beating Moore. The old man beats the young stud...


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> But this ISN'T 3 years ago, it's now, and all of that is great, but it's all for nothing. The giant title reign was just to put Rock over, and they didn't even let the reign go to 500 days, and now Punk is in the middle of the show at WrestleMania and everybody's going to ignore it because Rock and Cena will control the next 6 weeks.
> 
> Out of the two matches with Rock, only one of them mattered. The Elimination Chamber match was a complete waste of time, and even then, the match at the Rumble was taken down significantly because Cena won the Rumble earlier in the night so we knew it was a foregone conclusion that Rock wins and all the drama was gone. Yet another reason the Taker match sucks, Punk can't win no matter what. No drama at all, every nearfall is unexciting because you know there's no way in hell Taker's losing even if he gets crushed under a tank.
> 
> ...


Taker Punk has a chance at closing the show. If you go back to the summer most of the rumors were stating Punk's match was closing the show and by that time all the signs were pointing to the main events we're seeing right now.

With Cena obviously winning the championship it makes sense to push that match down the card a bit that way the last moment of WrestleMania 29 isn't Cena getting booed out of the building.

As far as him losing 3 PPV's in a row well that's happening regardless to what match he's in because Cena is walking out champ at WrestleMania 29.


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, and it should've been WrestleMania. Where else should you end the longest reign in 25 years? Not the bloody Rumble.


You complain about it being predictable that the Rock would win at the RR, and that the Undertaker will defeat CM Punk at Wrestlemania, yet you wanted his title reign to last until Mania? That would be even more predictable. Of course Punk's going to lose at Wrestlemania if he is on such a long reign in a feud with a top face. And you're complaining that they didn't "even let it go to 500 days"? 500 DAYS? 434 isn't enough? Punk would be an idiot to not be satisfied with having a 434 day title reign.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

GillbergReturns said:


> Taker Punk has a chance at closing the show. If you go back to the summer most of the rumors were stating Punk's match was closing the show and by that time all the signs were pointing to the main events we're seeing right now.
> 
> With Cena obviously winning the championship it makes sense to push that match down the card a bit that way the last moment of WrestleMania 29 isn't Cena getting booed out of the building.
> 
> As far as him losing 3 PPV's in a row well that's happening regardless to what match he's in because Cena is walking out champ at WrestleMania 29.





There is no chance in hell that Punk and Undertaker are closing the show. The WWE isn't going to have their two money guys (Rock and Cena) anywhere on the card, but last at their biggest show. YOu shouldn't worry about Cena getting booed out of the building since 9 times out of 10, Cena won't be able to hear them.


----------



## Big_Poppa_Pump (Jan 9, 2007)

OK, this I think is my firs post on here (edit just looked, nope it's my 7th), so either no one will read this, or I'll get shat on by everyone for my opinion. I've read most of this thread, and I've been reading this forum for ages. 

The only 2 guys I regularly watch now days are Punk and Undertaker. I'm definitely a Taker mark though, but I love the refreshing stories Punk has been involved with in the last few years.

In my own opinion, I don't think it would end up quite as bad as the Punk marks make it out to be, facing Taker at Mania. If Taker and the trainers think he can work a good enough match for 29, then he'll do it, and the match with Punk will be a top quality match, and possibly another MOTY. Let's face it, match wise, if we have the 3 main events that we all predict - Taker v Punk, Cena v Rock, HHH v Lesnar, Taker v Punk will win MOTY hands down. Cena and Rock cannot put on a compelling match between them anymore, HHH Lesnar will be predictable, albeit possibly brutal, but Punk Taker will be a classic - like Michaels Taker I. If he's not in good enough shape, then he won't do it, simple.


Given this topic is not just about Punk V Taker, but rather Undertaker generally, I am always fascinated by the evolution of the character. The way no reference to his badass days is made on TV, or mainstream WWE media, and the different costumes he's worn in recent years. Most of us expect WM30 to be the last one for him, and sometime between now and then, WWE has to start thinking about making him more human, or just different, in order for him to retire, and probably induct him into the HOF. I'm very interested to see how it pans out, but does anyone else think that the Last Outlaw theme was quite possibly an early attempt at changing him a bit to prepare for his retirement? During the Last Outlaw period, he went back to wearing trousers and a belt, rather than his one piece overall gear in the ring, that he'd worn since early 2007. They got rid of the black makeup around the eyes, and he talked in a different way. Perhaps, with Undertaker being so bust up after Undertaker vs HHH part 2 of 3, they backed off, fearing they pushed his human side over the edge a bit, or that 9 months was too long a time to go, and still use a newish theme for him.

Either way, as a Taker fan, despite knowing that one day, he won't be a part of Wrestlemania, it's great to revive the possibility that he will return this year. I'm still not entirely convinced he'll show up on Raw, but given that it's still in Texas, it would make sense.


----------



## John_101 (Jan 18, 2013)

Brock Lesnar vs Underatker at Wrestlemania 29 with special guest referee the game! triple H! Triple H pedigrees lesnar then lesnar turns around and gets tombstoned by taker.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...e-undertaker-returned-to-wwe-at-a-live-event/



> More On Why The Undertaker Returned To WWE At A Live Event
> 
> As noted earlier, The Undertaker returned to action at last night's WWE live event in Waco, Texas. Undertaker teamed with Sheamus to defeat Damien Sandow and Wade Barrett.
> While many see the appearance as confirmation that Undertaker will be competing at WrestleMania, that is not necessarily the case. A WWE source told me that he believes that Undertaker was "testing the waters" to see if he could actually work a quality match at WrestleMania. I haven't heard any word yet on what the consensus was following the match, but the source said that he expects Undertaker to work the event.
> ...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm wondering whether I really want to see him back in the ring again or not. I think he should retire on a good note and his last 5 Wrestlemania matches have been great (his last two albeit slightly overrated).

Call me a hater or a doubter, but I don't think he can go for a full-length Wrestlemania match anymore.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

So it'll be like Rock matches, a break hold every 3-5mins...


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

I dont understand for the life of me, how so many people can be sick of watching his latest matches... Saying he is in terrible shape and cant do it anymore and needs to just hang it up... Ummm sorry this aint Dolph Ziggler.. Id think thats pretty good for him to be able to come back and hold a match 30, 40 + minutes. Take 50 chair shots and some bumps here n there... He did look pretty winded early on and completely drained by the end, but hell so does Rocky anymore.. Im just happy as hell to see him on tv and try and enjoy it while it lasts.. Gonna miss him dearly when he is retired and gone in a couple years or so.. You will too, trust me.. 

Guy misses a friggin year, every year, comes back, ONCE a year, wins Match Of The Year. LOL Speaks for itself pal, sorry.


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

If I was Punk, I'd much rather be middle of the card and have a match of the night and possibly match of the year with The Undertaker than another medicore piece of crap with The Rock (Yes both their matches sucked) in the main event that he is equally likely to lose. I'd rather be remembered for great moments than when my title reign ended but thats just me, each to their own, seems like most CM Punk marks disagree with me but I consider that a good thing .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And if I was Punk, I'd much rather have a mediocre match in the main event and get a much bigger pay day than care about what a bunch of casual sheep thought about me facing Taker in the middle of the show, but that's just me. 

Also, the idea of Undertaker and Punk having the match of the year is ridiculous anyway. Even HIAC last year wasn't MOTY by what anybody said except WWE themselves because Triple H practically runs the company and told them to give him the slammy, and that's going to be much better than this match is. Daniel Bryan alone will produce a better match than Punk vs Undertaker within 3 months, guaranteed.



> Taker Punk has a chance at closing the show. If you go back to the summer most of the rumors were stating Punk's match was closing the show and by that time all the signs were pointing to the main events we're seeing right now.


No, it doesn't. Rock closes every show. Bottom line, every show The Rock is on will be the main event. Rock automatically gets the top billing, it doesn't matter who else is on the card. Obama himself could be on the card and Rock would still main event. Who cares what the rumors say? It's ROCK. You know better than this. Deep down, I know you do.



> With Cena obviously winning the championship it makes sense to push that match down the card a bit that way the last moment of WrestleMania 29 isn't Cena getting booed out of the building.


As if they haven't closed WrestleManias like this already. As long as Cena is able to con children into spending their parents money, Vince doesn't give a shit.



> As far as him losing 3 PPV's in a row well that's happening regardless to what match he's in because Cena is walking out champ at WrestleMania 29.


So he might as well at LEAST take part in a match that means something.



> You complain about it being predictable that the Rock would win at the RR, and that the Undertaker will defeat CM Punk at Wrestlemania, yet you wanted his title reign to last until Mania? That would be even more predictable. Of course Punk's going to lose at Wrestlemania if he is on such a long reign in a feud with a top face.


How is that more predictable than the Streak? At least a WWE Championship match is OPEN to changing. They will NEVER end the Streak, it doesn't matter if they find the next Hulk Hogan, it's not ending. Anything can change, did you think Miz would beat Cena at WrestleMania? I'll answer for you, no, you didn't.



> And you're complaining that they didn't "even let it go to 500 days"? 500 DAYS? 434 isn't enough? Punk would be an idiot to not be satisfied with having a 434 day title reign.


Not when you're so close to 500 and they cut it off. That's a milestone number. It would've honestly been better if they cut it off at 381 when he beat John Cena's record than let it go that much extra and then not go for 500, that's just trolling Punk fans at that point.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

redban said:


> Uncle Fester?


:lmao


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> I dont understand for the life of me, how so many people can be sick of watching his latest matches... Saying he is in terrible shape and cant do it anymore and needs to just hang it up... Ummm sorry this aint Dolph Ziggler.. Id think thats pretty good for him to be able to come back and hold a match 30, 40 + minutes. Take 50 chair shots and some bumps here n there... He did look pretty winded early on and completely drained by the end, but hell so does Rocky anymore.. Im just happy as hell to see him on tv and try and enjoy it while it lasts.. Gonna miss him dearly when he is retired and gone in a couple years or so.. You will too, trust me..
> 
> Guy misses a friggin year, every year, comes back, ONCE a year, wins Match Of The Year. LOL Speaks for itself pal, sorry.


Do you really think that Undertaker v. HHH was Match of the Year last year? I mean, really? From what I took out of your post, you admit that he gets winded super early in his matches that he returns once a year for. He literally has a 6 week stretch to prepare for and shows up looking like shit. There is no excuse to have a performer of his caliber looking like that, especially when he sits on his ass for about 46 weeks out of the year with a lot of time to train. 

I'll miss him when he's no longer coming back for his super predictable pre-Wrestlemania build, but let's not let nostalgia and markism cloud our judgement here.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Honest question is the STREAK still what it used to be? Does the Undertaker being a part timer hurt the streak?


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> But this ISN'T 3 years ago, it's now, and all of that is great, but it's all for nothing. The giant title reign was just to put Rock over, and they didn't even let the reign go to 500 days, and now Punk is in the middle of the show at WrestleMania and everybody's going to ignore it because Rock and Cena will control the next 6 weeks.
> 
> Out of the two matches with Rock, only one of them mattered. The Elimination Chamber match was a complete waste of time, and even then, the match at the Rumble was taken down significantly because Cena won the Rumble earlier in the night so we knew it was a foregone conclusion that Rock wins and all the drama was gone. Yet another reason the Taker match sucks, Punk can't win no matter what. No drama at all, every nearfall is unexciting because you know there's no way in hell Taker's losing even if he gets crushed under a tank.


No, because there was a chance that Punk wins at RR but loses at EC.

Even if Taker wants the streak to end so he could retire? He did handpick Punk after all.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> Visual 3 count, who cares? He didn't win officially, he lost. Nobody cares if you should've won and didn't. And let's examine what happened. The first time, a group of thugs put Rock through a table illegally. Some clean win that is. The second time, there was no ref, and he got a 3 count but who's to say that the reason Rock didn't kick out is because he didn't hear the 3 count? If he heard the count, he would've kicked out. You think Rock isn't strong enough to kick out of a GTS when Cena kicked out of like 3 at MITB 2011?


Bull. When they book the same way with the face covering the heel with the ref knocked out, that's for the sole purpose of protecting the face when the heel eventually wins because there was a visual 3 count. Only, it rarely ever happens that a heel covers the face with the ref knocked out. That was done to keep Punk looking strong. Why else would they also have Punk kick out of 2 finishers by The Rock as well?

Cena didn't kick out of ANY at MITB 2011. Punk only hit 2 GTS on Cena, 1 of them knocked Cena out of the ring, the other one got the pin. Nice revisionist history.





Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well they need to start telling a new story because Punk is not a jobber to the stars, he's BETTER than that. It's not the right story, it's not a fun story, it's a dismal story where mediocrity prevails over excellence. The #2 guy losing at the first 3 PPV's of the year is BULL FUCK. Not BULL SHIT, it's worse than BULL SHIT, it's BULL FUCK. It's so bad it crosses over into another term. I do enjoy his work, which is exactly the reason I'm pissed off that WWE is misusing him. Working with Taker is not great for Punk, it does NOTHING to elevate his starpower, he's still at the exact same level, and all they've done is deny him the main event that he earned at WrestleMania.
> 
> .....
> 
> But no, seriously, the match with Undertaker is actually great and I'm sure it'll be thrilling to watch Undertaker win when he knocks Punk out cold with his giant beer gut.


It does EVERYTHING to elevate his starpower. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see him in the main event with Rock and Cena as much as you but you know full well that he'd be the 3rd wheel in that storyline much like Benoit was with HHH and HBK back in 2004. With Taker, he's going one on one with one of the biggest legends in the history of this industry at a time when The Streak means just as much as the WWE Title at WrestleMania.

Oh, there's even a tiny chance that he actually does end the Streak should the rumor about Taker wanting it to end so he could retire be true.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

It does EVERYTHING to elevate his starpower. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see him in the main event with Rock and Cena as much as you but you know full well that he'd be the 3rd wheel in that storyline much like Benoit was with HHH and HBK back in 2004. With Taker, he's going one on one with one of the biggest legends in the history of this industry at a time when The Streak means just as much as the WWE Title at WrestleMania.

Oh, there's even a tiny chance that he actually does end the Streak should the rumor about Taker wanting it to end so he could retire be true.[/QUOTE]

I agree that Punk/Taker would be better than beinga third wheel in the Cena/Rock 2 match. Punk being in that match doesn't really make sense...

BUT

No one is beating Taker. Taker kicked out of the Sweet Chin Music/Pedigree super duper (two of the most portected guys ever in WWE history) finisher combo... and he still kicked out. I agree with the poster who says you drop a tank on him, he kicks out. 

However Punk putting on a great match with Taker would be great. It could be a very good and entertaining build. Taker wins, but at WM all faces win, so no biggy.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Lol @ Uncle Fester, I was thinking more like Vader without his mask.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

A lot of emotions running on here lol however it is understandae, punk deserves to close the show at wm and walk out as champ but that's my opinion, he doesn't deserve a mid card match playing third fiddle. It's a shame


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

Cmpunk91 said:


> punk deserves to close the show at wm and walk out as champ but that's my opinion, he doesn't deserve a mid card match playing third fiddle. It's a shame


Omgosh you Punk marks are so annoying why are so many you of crying about his card placement at Mania, whats the difference? Will his match quality be any different if hes in the middle or closes?


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> Omgosh you Punk marks are so annoying why are so many you of crying about his card placement at Mania, whats the difference? Will his match quality be any different if hes in the middle or closes?


If rock was third on the card whilst playing third fiddle to two other matches wouldn't you be pissed at least a little? Not saying it will ever happen in future but it is a bit of a piss take. Vince is shitting on punk and his fans this way, but oh well, not gonna be ordering it this year anyway so i ain't as bothered as i was before.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Omgosh you Punk marks are so annoying why are so many you of crying about his card placement at Mania, whats the difference? *Will his match quality be any different if hes in the middle* or closes?


Yes, actually it will. The lack of purpose the match has will take it down at least 2 stars.



kwab said:


> No, because there was a chance that Punk wins at RR but loses at EC.
> 
> Even if Taker wants the streak to end so he could retire? He did handpick Punk after all.


No, there REALLY wasn't. Everybody knew that Rock was beating Punk, whether they wanted to admit it or not. How would Punk beating Rock at the Rumble work? Rock beats him at Elimination Chamber, Punk gets a rematch, how do they do it? They're not doing a triple threat and Rock doesn't wrestle on free tv. 

Punk isn't beating Taker, there's no chance. Taker's offered people the Streak before and Vince shot it down, and don't say it's different because he'd be retired, they'll find ways to make money on the Streak. Taker isn't retiring either, I think we all know that Cena is facing Taker at WrestleMania 30, especially with Rock vs Brock Lesnar tentatively penciled in for the main event. That's his final match, win or lose. I guarantee if Taker was retiring they'd do Cena vs Taker this year and Rock vs Cena II at WrestleMania 30. WWE doesn't want Punk to be Taker's final match, I will guarantee you that shit. That's not how Vince thinks, Punk isn't a "Vince McMahon guy".



> Bull. When they book the same way with the face covering the heel with the ref knocked out, that's for the sole purpose of protecting the face when the heel eventually wins because there was a visual 3 count. Only, it rarely ever happens that a heel covers the face with the ref knocked out. That was done to keep Punk looking strong. Why else would they also have Punk kick out of 2 finishers by The Rock as well?


I'm not denying that they tried to make Punk look strong, but I am denying that anybody bought it. Does anybody think that Punk is stronger than Rock because he kicked out of a Rock Bottom and People's Elbow but Rock stayed down for a GTS when the ref wasn't even THERE? He didn't kick out because he didn't hear the ref, if he heard the ref he'd have kicked out. And does anybody think that because Punk kicked out of a People's Elbow and a Rock Bottom that he's a threat to Undertaker? I don't. Neither does anybody else.



> Cena didn't kick out of ANY at MITB 2011. Punk only hit 2 GTS on Cena, 1 of them knocked Cena out of the ring, the other one got the pin. Nice revisionist history.


You're right, there were only two. That's not revisionist history, I made an error, I remembered the match differently for some reason. I remembered at least 3. I'm man enough to call my own error, fine, two. And maybe there was no "kick out" but when Cena got hit with the first one and got rolled back in the ring, he reversed Punk into the STF. To me, that is the same as a kick out. A GTS should put somebody down for minutes. Look at how they booked Ryback's finisher at Survivor Series, a GTS is 5x more brutal than that move, yet Cena gets hit with it and he's down for the ENTIRE Shield attack and Punk rolling back into the ring slowly.



> It does EVERYTHING to elevate his starpower. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to see him in the main event with Rock and Cena as much as you but you know full well that he'd be the 3rd wheel in that storyline much like Benoit was with HHH and HBK back in 2004.


How many times do I have to say this? I *don't give a shit* if he's the third wheel. I don't care if the main event has 100 people in it and he's the 100'th wheel, as long as it's the main event. Is that clear? And this is not comparable to WM XX either, because Benoit won the match. If you win, it doesn't matter what happens in the build. If that's what happens to Punk, I'm sold on the triple threat even more. 

But anyways, as far as elevating his star power, how the fuck does it do that? He's the #2 guy in the company. How does this match POSSIBLY make him a bigger star? Facing Taker is gonna make him surpass Cena? You're telling me that if Cena faces Rock and Punk faces Taker, Punk is going to be the face of the WWE after WrestleMania 29? Because if not, he's STILL #2. He didn't move up, it did nothing. 



> With Taker, he's going one on one with one of the biggest legends in the history of this industry


In the midcard.



> at a time when The Streak means just as much as the WWE Title at WrestleMania.


But NOT as much as Rock and Cena.



> Oh, there's even a tiny chance that he actually does end the Streak should the rumor about Taker wanting it to end so he could retire be true.


This is outright delusional. Seriously.


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

Cmpunk91 said:


> If rock was third on the card whilst playing third fiddle to two other matches wouldn't you be pissed at least a little? Not saying it will ever happen in future but it is a bit of a piss take. Vince is shitting on punk and his fans this way, but oh well, not gonna be ordering it this year anyway so i ain't as bothered as i was before.


True, they shouldve kept the title on Punk and had him face Rocky in the main event and have Cena job to Taker. Punk could use the rub a whole lot more than Cena. I realized long ago WWE had no intentions of ever pushing Punk above Cena when they intentionally sabotaged his momentum during the summer of Punk to insure he never overshadows Cena. Makes me sick


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Icon_Vs_Icon said:


> True, they shouldve kept the title on Punk and had him face Rocky in the main event and have Cena job to Taker. Punk could use the rub a whole lot more than Cena. I realized long ago WWE had no intentions of ever pushing Punk above Cena when they intentionally sabotaged his momentum during the summer of Punk to insure he never overshadows Cena. Makes me sick


Yup, they turned the whole summer of punk angle into a storyline between hhh and nash, not to forget hhh burying punk at noc fpalm


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Yup, they turned the whole summer of punk angle into a storyline between hhh and nash, not to forget hhh burying punk at noc fpalm


Arguably the worst burial ever. Who thought it was ok for a part timer to kill the hottest guy in the company for no reason? I think Hunter was so use to not really being overshadowed since Cena was always hated by half the crowd but once he saw just how super over Punk was he probably felt threatened.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

about the streak. I was thinking, if he will retire with the streak intact, how would you see him retire?
A lost is way more simpler to end the career. His powers finally dies out etc etc etc makes it that he loses the matches and goes poof/back to hell bla bla.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

FredForeskinn said:


> about the streak. I was thinking, if he will retire with the streak intact, how would you see him retire?
> A lost is way more simpler to end the career. His powers finally dies out etc etc etc makes it that he loses the matches and goes poof/back to hell bla bla.


He can retire at Summerslam or Survivor Series, the other 2 major PPVs.

I agree that a loss at 'Mania is easier and better, but that won't happen. There are too many merchandise possibilities with Undertaker's streak intact. Even after he retires, they can put out DVDs and t-shirts and things like that.

And remember - 20 years is a long time. If anyone tries another streak starting at Wrestlemania 29, we'll all be middle-aged men by the time it gets to 20. They've come too far to mess it up now.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> Do you really think that Undertaker v. HHH was Match of the Year last year? I mean, really? From what I took out of your post, you admit that he gets winded super early in his matches that he returns once a year for. He literally has a 6 week stretch to prepare for and shows up looking like shit. There is no excuse to have a performer of his caliber looking like that, especially when he sits on his ass for about 46 weeks out of the year with a lot of time to train.
> 
> I'll miss him when he's no longer coming back for his super predictable pre-Wrestlemania build, but let's not let nostalgia and markism cloud our judgement here.


Your goddamn right I do. MOTY whether you like it or not. Who do you think had the MOTY? Lol? Ziggler vs Sandow or some dumb shit?? Of course he gets winded early on, but hes almost 50, what the fuck do you expect? Maybe you should send him an inhaler or somethin if you dont like how he gets winded... Same with Rocky.. 

Ill change my statement for your smartass. " Misses whole year. Comes back to wrestle, ONCE a year. Every year. Gets winded within 1st 10 minutes of match. Wins Match Of The YEAR " HA  :


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Your goddamn right I do. MOTY whether you like it or not. Who do you think had the MOTY? Lol? Ziggler vs Sandow or some dumb shit?? Of course he gets winded early on, but hes almost 50, what the fuck do you expect? Maybe you should send him an inhaler or somethin if you dont like how he gets winded... Same with Rocky..
> 
> Ill change my statement for your smartass. " Misses whole year. Comes back to wrestle, ONCE a year. Every year. Gets winded within 1st 10 minutes of match. Wins Match Of The YEAR " HA  :


It's obvious with how you met a serious reply with a hostile and sophomoric response that your head is so far up Undertaker's ass that anything negative said about him will be like putting Holy Water on a demon to you. That being said, you pretty much took all credibility from yourself with it (you even used the wrong form of "you're" in the first word of your post fpalm) and your jackassery was met with a neg and an equally hostile response. :troll










Maybe when you learn to watch *wrestling* and can put the hype and your childish, asinine nostalgia aside, you'll see Taker's past few matches for what they really are. They're not _bad_ by any means, but they are predictable, slow (because he is winded way too fucking early) and simply nostalgic with a few decent spots.

My match of the year, last year, by the way? Punk vs. Bryan at Over the Limit. Regardless, I'm not going to derail this thread with your bullshit any further. Maybe you can send me a PM about how butthurt you are, not that it hasn't been done before.


----------



## Att-Era-Kanefan (Mar 5, 2012)

Punk vs Bryan at OTL?? Ehh exactly, just as I thought. HAHAAH


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> " Misses whole year. Comes back to wrestle, ONCE a year. Every year. Gets winded within 1st 10 minutes of match. Wins Match Of The YEAR " HA  :


Nearly described The Rock there lol, well apart from the last part 

With Taker's missus having a baby last year, him having two more minor surgeries, i think we need to cut him a bit of slack tbh, ill be honest i am suprised with his apparant condition too, but ill jugde things in full come Mania time, we just dont know how his body _really_ is atm,


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Glass Shatters said:


> ...


For me Undertaker VS Triple H was the most exciting match of the entire year. The only match remotely comparable I can thought of was Cena VS Lesnar.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes, actually it will. The lack of purpose the match has will take it down at least 2 stars.


Who cares about star ratings? They'll have a hot Wrestlemania crowd and I'm sure the match itself will be great, so who cares what Dave Meltzer or some guy on here thinks? A great match is a great match.



> No, there REALLY wasn't. Everybody knew that Rock was beating Punk, whether they wanted to admit it or not. How would Punk beating Rock at the Rumble work? Rock beats him at Elimination Chamber, Punk gets a rematch, how do they do it? They're not doing a triple threat and Rock doesn't wrestle on free tv.


Come on, the whole rematch clause thing is such a work. It only ever gets brought up when it's convenient to carry on a feud. Punk *could* easily have beaten Rock and then lost to him at Elimination Chamber. Say what you want but the Rumble match was never a certainty - at least until Rock cut a promo including fucking God and cancer and other bullshit. _Then_ it was a certainty, and that was 5 minutes beforehand. In the weeks building up to it lots of people started to doubt the Rock winning.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Att-Era-Kanefan said:


> Punk vs Bryan at OTL?? Ehh exactly, just as I thought. HAHAAH


Did you even watch Punk-Bryan from Over The Limit?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

From NODQ:

"- Regarding Taker's return on Saturday night, one fan in attendance noted that he looked great, despite being out of action for a year and the numerous reports about his health. After the match, fans were chanting "this is awesome" and "you still got it" to The Deadman."

Awesome news. :


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

We all have our preference when it comes to MOTY. Personally mine will be Taker vs HHH. Purely for the occasion, the surroundings and because it's two icons of the industry.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Undertaker/HHH wasn't even the best match on the night.

Then again it's opinion.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Undertaker/HHH wasn't even the best match on the night.
> 
> Then again it's opinion.


Agreed. Second best match of the night...

....behind Sheamus/Bryan.


----------



## Tubbsx (Aug 12, 2007)

Taker out of shape but better than the 90% of the roster.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

People going on about the weight are a bit tiring. Respect and all that.

It won't take an athlete who's paid millions long to lose a few pounds. If his body is up for it Taker could easily live in the Gym and lose a considerable amount before 6 weeks time.


----------



## buriedcompass (Aug 29, 2012)

punk cheats by having the shield and/or lesnar interfere in his match at WM with 'taker and breaks the streak. 'taker feuds with lesnar and/or the shield while punk challenges and defeats cena(who defeats the rock at WM) to regain the wwe championship at SS.

my fantasy booking.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Undertaker needs to skip Wrestlemania 29 and hit the gym and come back for Wrestlemania 30 and retire after that. I dont wanna see some old guy whos clearly overweight wrestle


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

He is not old! He is just 47 years old!


----------



## phenom_123 (May 15, 2006)

*Undertaker In Action - Footage Of House Show*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAgRinU9V78

Go to 8:25.

He looks great!


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Undertaker In Action - Footage Of House Show*

Classic taker! Looks fantastic


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Undertaker In Action - Footage Of House Show*

Looked great in that. Makes me more excited for his match at Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker In Action - Footage Of House Show*

Must've been cool for the people in attendance. You go in with relatively low expectations, since, you know, you're at a WWE House show in the year 2013...and BAM, you get the Undertaker's first appearance on the RTWM. Pretty cool, no matter how shitty the match itself was.


----------



## yung (Jan 28, 2013)

Can't wait to watch this when I get home

Sent from my SPH-L710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I think he looks alright:










Just need to tone up a bit, but i think he should be ok...


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Undertaker In Action - Footage Of House Show*

The way he's moving at his age/physical condition is incredible.

Looks better in the ring then The Rock lol.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker In Action - Footage Of House Show*

I wish Taker would show up on Raw tonight, on the motorcycle, chain around his neck, in total "respect" character from 2002, with absolutely no explanation of the change. Commentators and wrestlers just act like he's been that way for the past decade.


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker In Action - Footage Of House Show*

Taker doin his thing. Very quick, very physical. Outta shape? Well, he's in RING shape, and that's the only shape that should matter.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Undertaker/HHH wasn't even the best match on the night.
> 
> Then again it's opinion.


And you have a messed up opinion. I liked Rock/Cena and Punk/Jericho but neither were anywhere near Taker/HHH. It's like people are just bitching for the sole purpose of bitching at this point.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker In Action - Footage Of House Show*

Wow, must have been amazing to go to a Smackdown house show and have THE UNDERTAKER appear and wrestle a full match. I'd have been blown away.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker In Action - Footage Of House Show*

He looked fantastic for a fat, fat fatty 

No seriously great movement, amazing for someone his age. Can't wait for tonight's raw.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Undertaker In Action - Footage Of House Show*



phenom_123 said:


> Go to 8:25.
> 
> He looks great!



Now people can shut up about his conditioning. Sure his appearance isn't perfect (due to injures/surgeries/age) but Taker's going to do what needs to be done to tear the house down at Mania AGAIN. I can't freaking wait!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Undertaker In Action - Footage Of House Show*

Taker is ridiculous. How on Earth does a man his age and size move like that? I'm literally dumbfounded.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol @ taker' going ape-sh^t around 8:28 - 2nd video.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Undertaker In Action - Footage Of House Show*



Blueforce7 said:


> Taker is ridiculous. How on Earth does a man his age and size move like that? I'm literally dumbfounded.



I honestly don't think he gets enough credit,when people talk about the best in ring performers of all time,considering his age and size I think Taker is one of the best.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

He looks fine to me in that video.

Guy is amazing.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

Doesn't look like the guy has lost a step (Y)


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

he looks great.


----------



## robertdeniro (Apr 20, 2011)

He is the phenom for a reason and he looks great.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Taker hopefully to return tonight as Punk tries to cheat Cena to act as the conscience of the WWE and to start the respect angle with Punk going into Mania. ABA/Big Evil Taker vs Punk going into Mania has me interested


----------



## THE BWO HAVE POSSESSION OF ME (Jan 24, 2013)

Haters, You will respect the Undertaker.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Undertaker In Action - Footage Of House Show*



Blueforce7 said:


> Taker is ridiculous. How on Earth does a man his age and size move like that? I'm literally dumbfounded.


I have always found him to be underrated. I honestly think people have him ranked way to low on the GOAT list. He is the last great wrestling character ever possibly. I can't imagine a character with that much depth even gracing our televisions again in wrestling.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Undertaker looks amazing in that video. No doubt in my mind he puts on a memorable performance at Wrestlemania AGAIN this year. Unreal how he wrestles one match a year and looks like he hasn't lost a step every time he comes back, and even with all the surgeries and how old he is, moves around the way he does. Unreal.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> Undertaker looks amazing in that video. No doubt in my mind he puts on a memorable performance at Wrestlemania AGAIN this year. Unreal how he wrestles one match a year and looks like he hasn't lost a step every time he comes back, and even with all the surgeries and how old he is, moves around the way he does. Unreal.


(Y)


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

You guys act as through he is 67 not 47! What do you mean 'how does he move like that'?

He is only 47! Really not that old guys.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Of cource he been fat or overwight, he's hurt

How would they build the Taker/Punk match at WM, it's to late


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

King_Of_This_World said:


> You guys act as through he is 67 not 47! What do you mean 'how does he move like that'?
> 
> He is only 47! Really not that old guys.


It's the surgeries he's had. It's incredible how he continues to move around the way he does considering the surgeries he's had.



WWEfan4eva said:


> Of cource he been fat or overwight, he's hurt
> 
> How would they build the Taker/Punk match at WM, it's to late


Wrestlemania is 5 weeks away. Not too late to build it at all.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Taker has too come out on RAW next week to face Punk


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I just want to say Tyrion is the smartest poster on this thread.

He said everything I said.


----------

